# Lake Dubonnet State Forest Campground Temporarily Closed



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

For Immediate Release 
Jan. 13, 2009

Contacts: Todd Neiss 231-775-9727, ext. 6045 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Lake Dubonnet State Forest Campground Temporarily Closed

The Department of Natural Resources announced today that Lake Dubonnet State Forest Campground, located four miles northwest of Interlochen via US-31 and Gonder Road, will be closed for the months of January and February 2009. 

Although winter snows effectively close most state forest campgrounds, this facility is scheduled to officially close to safely allow the removal of red oak trees impacted by oak wilt. A winter removal of the affected trees will greatly reduce the risk of spreading this disease further into the forest and also reduce the impact to campers. 

Cross-country skiers utilizing the Lost Lake Pathway are asked to use caution, as the logging operation will be in the vicinity of a small portion of the pathway within the campground. Signs will be posted to warn skiers that heavy equipment may be working in the area.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

